# When Did You Buy Your Prius?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm seeing more and more U/L drivers with Prii (maybe because I'm actually looking for them now, who knows!).
So I was wondering, if you have a Prius, regardless if you use for U/L or not, when did you buy it and how many miles were on it at purchase time? Are you happy with it? What's your advice for anyone looking to buy one?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buy a Prius Only if u want to make a profit doing rideshare
Low maintenance Toyota reliability and 50+MPG all day long


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a 2015 Prius that I bought with 10k miles. It currently has 68k miles and I couldn’t be happier with it. I get 45 mpg with driving some hills.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Buy a Prius Only if u want to make a profit doing rideshare
> Low maintenance Toyota reliability and 50+MPG all day long


So, if you're not doing rideshare, you shouldn't get a Prius? What about cross country traveling?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> So, if you're not doing rideshare, you shouldn't get a Prius? What about cross country traveling?


 FYI: ICE in Prius speak = internal combustion engine

https://www.priusonline.com/8-toyota-prius-general-discussion/14889-cross-country-prius-results.html
https://priuschat.com/threads/driving-the-prius-cross-country.181702/
https://www.theawl.com/2012/11/is-the-worlds-most-miraculous-car-a-ho-hum-hybrid-prius/


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> FYI: ICE in Prius speak = internal combustion engine
> 
> https://www.priusonline.com/8-toyota-prius-general-discussion/14889-cross-country-prius-results.html
> https://priuschat.com/threads/driving-the-prius-cross-country.181702/
> https://www.theawl.com/2012/11/is-the-worlds-most-miraculous-car-a-ho-hum-hybrid-prius/


I'm not following what you're talking about. But from what you posted, I guess you're a Prius fan, right?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Go and buy one already, dammit! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

4 year RS OP here and only vehicle driven is an 09 Prii. I've owned two over my RS career. My current has 240k purchased with 100k on it. I would not do RS in any other vehicle.


I secretly dislike you if you don't drive a Prii an you do RS. Doesn't really make sense as your technically helping me I suppose. I'll just shut up. Yeah so Prii are da shit


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

About 2 weeks ago I bought 2 2019 XLE Priuses one for Uber and one for my daughter Maya who just got her license


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I bought 2 2019 XLE Priuses one for Uber and one for my daughter Maya who just got her license


Nooo! The depreciation will more than offset your fares and tips.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I bought 2 2019 XLE Priuses one for Uber and one for my daughter Maya who just got her license


What? You bought a new Prius for Rideshare? Maybe not the best financial decision, but that's your call


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I agree >>>> New Prius is a bad move



Soldiering said:


> My current has 240k purchased with 100k on it


Curious >>>> Any repairs or work done in those 140k besides oil change and tires?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I bought 2 2019 XLE Priuses one for Uber and one for my daughter Maya who just got her license


new prius for U-L and new prius for newbie driver

loss and loss

I hope you have good insurance coverage for your daughter. Accidents may End up costly, they'll come after you if your name on the registration.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> I'm seeing more and more U/L drivers with Prii (maybe because I'm actually looking for them now, who knows!).
> So I was wondering, if you have a Prius, regardless if you use for U/L or not, when did you buy it and how many miles were on it at purchase time? Are you happy with it? What's your advice for anyone looking to buy one?


Bought a 2011 Prius 4 with solar roof/Leather/Nav/JBL with 58k miles for $9,300 cash off of Craigslist in April 2018 . It came to about $10,300 after tax, tag, title, and driving cost to drive 200 miles round trip multiple times to test drive and buy the car.
The guy made me drive 200 miles round trip for nothing one time because his new car was not ready yet and he found out at the last minute supposedly. He put an extra 2,000 miles on the car by the time I actually bought it on my second attempt. It had 56k when I first tried to buy it and had over 58k when I actually did buy it 2 weeks later.
He refused to take even $1 off for the 2000 extra miles he put on it. I should have walked away on principle alone, but it was the best deal within 300 miles of my house even with the extra 2000 miles.



Coyotex said:


> So, if you're not doing rideshare, you shouldn't get a Prius? What about cross country traveling?


A used Prius is also a must in California even for normal people because of sky high and unpredictable gas prices and very high prices even for used electric cars.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Bought a 2011 Prius 4 with solar roof/Leather/Nav/JBL with 58k miles for $9,300 cash off of Craigslist in April 2018 . It came to about $10,300 after tax, tag, title, and driving cost to drive 200 miles round trip multiple times to test drive and buy the car.
> The guy made me drive 200 miles round trip for nothing one time because his new car was not ready yet and he found out at the last minute supposedly. He put an extra 2,000 miles on the car by the time I actually bought it on my second attempt. It had 56k when I first tried to buy it and had over 58k when I actually did buy it 2 weeks later.
> He refused to take even $1 off for the 2000 extra miles he put on it. I should have walked away on principle alone, but it was the best deal within 300 miles of my house even with the extra 2000 miles.
> 
> ...


Are you happy with it? How many miles does it have now?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> I'm seeing more and more U/L drivers with Prii (maybe because I'm actually looking for them now, who knows!).
> So I was wondering, if you have a Prius, regardless if you use for U/L or not, when did you buy it and how many miles were on it at purchase time? Are you happy with it? What's your advice for anyone looking to buy one?


I bought my Prius in 2018 with 4 miles on it, I'm extremely happy with this car. I have 35k now and still get 57 mpg with recommended maintenance.
Buy on 2or 3 years old with the lowest mileage you can find, the Prius is well built.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I bought my Prius in 2018 with 4 miles on it, I'm extremely happy with this car. I have 35k now and still get 57 mpg with recommended maintenance.
> Buy on 2or 3 years old with the lowest mileage you can find, the Prius is well built.


do you use this new Prius for U/L?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> do you use this new Prius for U/L?


Yep, that why it has 35k in a year on it.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

Bought new Prius in October 2017 with 11 miles. Almost exactly 2 years later 69k miles. Just replaced tires last week. No complaints about it at all.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Are you happy with it? How many miles does it have now?


It's good and I only have 61,500 miles on it so far.
I'm only driving it once a week till I move to Los Angeles and then it will be my primary car. I will do both coolant flushes and drain and fill the transmission fluid soon. 
The big problem with generation 3 Prii are headgasket, oil burning, and inverter failures.
The inverter should be covered under warranty in most states. Completely cleaning out the EGR System and Intake Manifold as part of scheduled maintenance, draining and filling coolant early, and adding a high quality oil catch can is supposed to greatly reduce the chances of head gaskets failure. The 2015 Prius has redesigned pistons and piston rings greatly reducing chances of oil burning issues, it has a redesigned inverter as well greatly reducing the chance of inverter failure.
You should do a lot of reading at https://priuschat.com before buying.


----------

